

Wakemate Timing Update - rodh257
http://blog.wakemate.com/2010/08/17/timing-update/

======
MoreMoschops
I might be interested in buying this if I could see the freaking hardware and
software requirements of the phone. Even a list of phones that work with it
would be a start.

Is this definitely a real product and not some kind of spoof? How can people
be sure when they order them (as so many of you seem to have done) if you
don't know the hardware and software requirements?

~~~
dandelany
There's a compatibility checker here:

<https://secure.wakemate.com/compatibility/>

------
harto
Oh, I didn't realise this blog existed. I've been waiting for an email update
since their last one on April 1st.

------
lapusta
How is it compared to iPhone apps like Sleep Cycle(it works and has ~5000
positive reviews)?

~~~
rodh257
They haven't shipped anything yet so you can't compare. One would imagine it
would be more accurate (and work better for beds with more than 1 person in
them) but we'll have to find out in a month (hopefully)

------
levirosol
"Hello soon to be WakeMaters,"

I don't believe their first line of copy.

